# Foods that are bad for or LETHAL for chis...



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I was just talking to my fiance and realized that as smart as he is, he was unaware that certain foods were bad for dogs (i.e. ONIONS, GRAPES). 

What other foods are bad for them that we may not otherwise know?

My vet has told me about the grapes, chocolate, onions, raisins, pork, broccoli... but I cannot think of the other ones off hand.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Totally off topic but I looooove your avatar 

I didn't know onions where bad for them! Good thing we don't eat onions at my house cause Lina usually gets a bite or 2 of whatever I'm eating (clearly if it's bad for her I won't give it to her though). There's a list somewhere of what's bad for them. I can't seem to find it though.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I was looking for the thread that I found this info in, but I couldn't find it...but I printed the page out so I'll just re-type it for ya:

Foods that are bad for dogs:

Grape & Raisins
Onions
Chocolate
Coffe, coffee grounds, tea & tea bags
Macadamia Nuts
Peanut Butter
Animal fat & fried foods
Bones
Tomatoes
Avacados
Nutmeg
Apples, cherries, peaches & similar fruit
Raw eggs
Salt


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

P-Nut said:


> I was just talking to my fiance and realized that as smart as he is, he was unaware that certain foods were bad for dogs (i.e. ONIONS, GRAPES).
> 
> What other foods are bad for them that we may not otherwise know?
> 
> My vet has told me about the grapes, chocolate, onions, raisins, pork, broccoli... but I cannot think of the other ones off hand.


Im glad it wasnt just me. I can speak from experience a bout grapes. My little Moco got really sick after she ate a fruit salad. Im glad you found out before you made your baby sick.

Give her a kiss from me,
LoriS


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I knew about most everything listed in this thread except broccoli and apples. Good to know!!


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for finding that list again!
I had no idea about the Tomato's ... Max loves them ... Not any more!
Thanks again :wave:


----------



## Beyond Crazy (Nov 7, 2005)

hmm I never knew grapes were bad, my poodles loves em! I heard apples were good to make their breath less smelly. But oh well... better stop that!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Beyond Crazy said:


> hmm I never knew grapes were bad, my poodles loves em! I heard apples were good to make their breath less smelly. But oh well... better stop that!


Apples and fruits like them are bad because their seeds contain cyanide. Not enough to kill a human, but enough to make dogs either very sick or die. 

Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs, and according to the explanation on the list I have, as little as a single serving of raisins can kill a dog.


----------



## 2sparkly (Oct 11, 2005)

_Copied from vetinfo4dogs.com_
_Sugarless Candies May be Poisonous for Dogs 

Sugarless candies can be toxic to pets. Candies containing xylitol have been recognized by the National Animal Poison Control Center to be a risk to pets. This information was first published in July 2004. This compound can cause liver damage and death in dogs susceptible to being poisoned with xylitol. If your dog ingests sugarless candy it would be best to contact the NAPCC (1-888-426-4435). It is possible your vet will not be familiar with this source of poisoning as this information is fairly new and candies have not usually been associated with poisonings in dogs if they did not contain chocolate as the major ingredient._

this is a great thread! I never knew about grapes and I've been sharing my trail mix with spike thinking I was giving her a "healthy" treat  thank you for opening my eyes.


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Chico's Mama said:


> Beyond Crazy said:
> 
> 
> > hmm I never knew grapes were bad, my poodles loves em! I heard apples were good to make their breath less smelly. But oh well... better stop that!
> ...


Thats is very weird because my vet said apple is good for dog theeth.
I went to pick apples with my son and brought piku and he LOVED apples, and he never got sick, or anything! I think you have to take some and let some go, I dont think alllll that is named in those lists are true.
But onions, grapes and chocolate, thats a 100% sure no-no.
The rest I knew about tho... But apple, I doubt, unless piku is an alian LOL


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I don't think the apple itself is bad for the dog, just the core and seeds for the reasons I stated above


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

oh doh! so sorry, see i am french speaking and "core and seed" didnt ring a bell when i read the post, i didnt make relation/ whole apple etc.
sorry!

:wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

:lol: That's no prob...I should've mentioned it in my list in the first place...I hope I didn't send people panicking with the apple thing.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Chico's Mama said:


> I was looking for the thread that I found this info in, but I couldn't find it...but I printed the page out so I'll just re-type it for ya:
> 
> Foods that are bad for dogs:
> 
> ...



I just wanted to add that tomatoes are not actually toxic to dogs...it's the plant and stems that are dangerous. Also, peanut butter is fine in very small amounts.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i give mine apples , they love it  


i have to repeat this list daily to my bf , he's always asking me ; can i give this ,can i give that  

kisses nat


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought that peanut butter was safe to give to dogs. A lot of the treats that I buy for Ladybug have peanut butter in them--biscuits, etc. I will also occasionally give her a little bit of peanut butter if I am having some. Should I stop? What makes pb toxic for dogs?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i heard milk was bad for chis :? lolzz... or it might just be if you give them too much milk :? 


:lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok Apples I didnt know our big dogs love apples. umm peanut butter  Nemo was addicted to the stuff. Stitch doesnt have anything human because he's super sensitive but I knew the rest of the list.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

LadybugLuv said:


> I thought that peanut butter was safe to give to dogs. A lot of the treats that I buy for Ladybug have peanut butter in them--biscuits, etc. I will also occasionally give her a little bit of peanut butter if I am having some. Should I stop? What makes pb toxic for dogs?


According to the list I have, this is what it says about peanut butter:

Peanut butter has sugar in it, which can encourage cancer growth. Organic Peanut butter is better because regular peanut butter has lots of toxins in it.


I wouldn't worry about the treats you give Ladybug with the peanut butter in them...that list is foods you shouldn't give to your dog by themselves...for example: you shouldn't give you dog pure animal fat...but animal fat is in some pet foods, which is not harmful because the animal fat in pet foods is considered a nutrient.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Here is the entire list I have with explanations of why the foods are bad. This is not my list, it's a list I printed off of this forum.

*Grapes & Rainins* - Can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill a dog.

*Onions* - Destroy red blood cells and can cause anemia.

*Chocolate* - Can cause seizures, coma, and death. Baker's chocolate is the most dangerous. 

*Coffee, Coffee Grounds, Tea & Tea Bags* - Drinks/foods containing caffeine cause many of the same symptoms chocolate causes.

*Macadamia Nuts* - Can cause weakness, muscle tremors, and paralysis. Limit all other nuts as they are not good for dogs in general. Their high phosporous content is said to possibly lead to bladder stones. Exception to this rule is PEANUTS and PEANUT BUTTER. However, always use salt/sugar free peanut butter.

*Peanut Butter* - The sugar in peanut butter can encourage cancer growth. Use organic peanut butter as regular contains lots of toxins.

*Animal Fat & Fried Foods* - Excessive fat can cause pancreatitis.

*Bones* - Bones can splinter and damage a dogs internal organs.

*Tomatoes* - Can cause tremors and heart arrhythmias. Tomato plants are the most toxic, but the tomato itself is also not safe.

*Avacados* - The fruit, pit and plant are all toxic. They can cause difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation in the chest, abdomen, and heart.

*Nutmeg* - Can cause tremors, seizures, and death.

*Apples, Cherries, Peaches, and similar fruit* - The seeds of these fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs and humans. Unlike humans, dogs do not know to stop eating the core/pit and can easily ingest them. It can also become lodged in the intestine and kill the dog in 24 hours with no warning.

*Raw Eggs* - Can cause salmenolla poisoning in dogs. Dogs have a shorter digestive tract than humans and are not as likely to suffer food poisoning, but it is still possible.

*Salt* - Excessive salt intake can cause kidney problems.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the list Alicia :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

elka said:


> Thats is very weird because my vet said apple is good for dog theeth.
> I went to pick apples with my son and brought piku and he LOVED apples, and he never got sick, or anything! I think you have to take some and let some go, I dont think alllll that is named in those lists are true.
> But onions, grapes and chocolate, thats a 100% sure no-no.
> The rest I knew about tho... But apple, I doubt, unless piku is an alian LOL



SAME HERE! Vet said Apples were okay! Now I am concerned!! I have given P-Nut apples many a times (as has her daddy) and nothing has happened yet... Hmmmmmm. Thank God nothing has happened to her!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

apples is fine , just look out for the seeds :wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Your welcome  

Here is the second part of that list, which is the foods that most dogs CAN eat. (I needed a break after typing that first one, my fingers hurt :lol: )

Some "human" foods are good for dogs. Most of these are healthier than the boxed treatsyou buy in the grocery store. This is just a small list of examples of foods dogs can eat, NOT a list of every food they should eat. Dogs won't necessarily get all the nutrients they need if they eat these foods exclusively, so check with your vet if you're interested in feeding your dog a home cooked diet. Any foods that cause stomach upset or digestive problems in your dogs should be avoided. Like people, some dogs cannot tolerate certain foods.

*Meats* - Meats should be boneless and it's best if the skin is removed. Raw meat is not a good idea because of the risk of food poisoning.

*Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast*

*Boneless, Skinless Turkey Breast*

*Fish* - Do not feed TUNA as it has a high mercury content. be careful of small bones.

*Vegetables* - Dogs have a shorter digestive tract than humans and cannot digest most vegetables whole or in large chunks. It's best to put them in a food processor before giving them to your dog. The best veggies for your dog are:

*Carrots* - Only give to healthy dogs...do not give carrots to dogs who have cancer as they contain sugar.

*Green beans*

*Lettuce*

*Yams*

*Grains* - Grains should not be given in large amounts or make up a large part of a dogs diet, but these foods are generally safe in small amounts.

*Rice* 

*Dairy Products* - Use caution with dairy products as they are high in fat and can cause pancreatitis, gas, and diarrhea. usually, most plain, nonfat yogurt is safe in small amounts as is cottage cheese in small amounts.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks again Chico's Mama... the lists are very much appreciated


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

You're very welcome!


----------

